# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  UPS και τάση εξόδου 300v !

## del_gr

Καλησπέρα σας,


Έχουμε ενα ups μάρκας Valiant, αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων το οποίο όπως διαπιστώθηκε έχει το εξής κουσούρι:

Όταν πέφτει το ρεύμα στην είσοδο του γυρνάει σε μπαταρία (stand-by) εμφανίζει στιγμιαία τάση μέχρι και 280v, έπειτα σταθεροποιήτε γύρω στα 250v. Αυτό χωρίς φορτίο. Του έβαλα πάνω μια λάμπα 150w για φορτίο και ξαναδοκίμασα. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν 300v περίπου σταθερά στην έξοδο. Να σημειώσω οτι η μπαταρία βγάζει την τάση που πρέπει (12v).

Καμια ιδέα για το τι να κοιτάξω?


Ευχαριστώ,
Κώστας.

----------


## gsmaster

To παλμοτροφοδοτικό που έχει για να κάνει τα 12 -> 230 προφανώς θέλει κάποια ρύθμιση, ή ίσως να έχει καεί κάτι στην ανάδραση του και δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει την έξοδό του. 

ΥΓ Υποθέτω made in china θα είναι κι αυτό....

----------


## del_gr

> To παλμοτροφοδοτικό που έχει για να κάνει τα 12 -> 230 προφανώς θέλει κάποια ρύθμιση, ή ίσως να έχει καεί κάτι στην ανάδραση του και δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει την έξοδό του. 
> 
> ΥΓ Υποθέτω made in china θα είναι κι αυτό....


Έχει κάτι trimerακια πάνω στην πλακέτα, και μάλιστα ένα απ'αυτά γράφει 'out' δίπλα. Θα το δοκιμάσω μόλις ξεμπερδέψω με την εξεταστική αν και πολύ απλό μου φαίνετε για να πετύχει   :Rolling Eyes:  

Ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## del_gr

Ανέβασα μια φώτο του ups εδώ.
Αν θέλει να το κοιτάξει κανείς να δώσει καμιά ιδέα μιας και εγώ είμαι ακόμα νέος στα ηλεκτρονικά οπως φαίνετε.  :Very Happy:  



Κώστας.

----------


## kx5

Το δικό μου (μάρκας IMV) βγάζει μόνο 190Volt, με ή χωρίς φορτίο. Δεν ξέρω πως να το πειράξω όμως...
Δεν είναι εύκολο να πειραματιστείς χώρις να έχεις το κύκλωμα. Αν γίνει μπέρδεμα και την πληρώσει το pc?

----------


## genesis

Αν το inverter που έχει μέσα το UPS δεν είναι ημιτόνου αλλά τετραγώνου ή τροποποιημένου ημιτόνου όπως συνηθίζεται να λέγεται, για να έχεις σωστή μέτρηση θα πρέπει το πολύμετρο να έχει δυνατότητα μετρήσης true RMS τιμής.
Ένας απλός τρόπος είναι να συγκρίνεις αν μιά λάμπα πυράκτωσης στη έξοδο του UPS, έχει διαφορά στη φωτεινότητα όταν τροφοδοτείται απ'ευθείας από το δίκτυο και όταν τροφοδοτείται από το UPS (χωρίς αυτό να είναι στη πρίζα).

----------


## del_gr

> Αν το inverter που έχει μέσα το UPS δεν είναι ημιτόνου αλλά τετραγώνου ή τροποποιημένου ημιτόνου όπως συνηθίζεται να λέγεται, για να έχεις σωστή μέτρηση θα πρέπει το πολύμετρο να έχει δυνατότητα μετρήσης true RMS τιμής.
> Ένας απλός τρόπος είναι να συγκρίνεις αν μιά λάμπα πυράκτωσης στη έξοδο του UPS, έχει διαφορά στη φωτεινότητα όταν τροφοδοτείται απ'ευθείας από το δίκτυο και όταν τροφοδοτείται από το UPS (χωρίς αυτό να είναι στη πρίζα).



Στη δικιά μου περίπτωση η λάμπα γίνεται αρκετά πιο φωτεινή όταν το ups γυρνάει σε μπαταρία, οπότε το πιστεύω το πολύμετρο.  :frown:  
Έκανα κατι δοκιμές με ενα τριμεράκι που γράφει Vout με αποτέλεσμα τωρα πια μόλις γυρνάει σε μπαταρία πέφτει στα 200v περίπου και ανεβαίνει σιγα σιγα στα 260+.
Οπότε υποψιάζομαι κατι σχετικά με την καμένη ανάδραση που έγραψε ο gsmaster.


*Το βλέπω να το συνδέω στην καφετιέρα για μεγαλύτερη διαθεσιμότητα σε περίπτωση που μας προδώσει η ΔΕΗ.  :Laughing:

----------


## ok1gr

Μήπως μπορείς να μας πείς στην φωτογραφία, ποιό είναι το trimmer vout, ποιό καλώδιο πάει στην έξοδο και ποιό στην μπαταρία?

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι: Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πώς κάνει το ups τα 12V-->220V? Λογικά χρησιμοποιεί κάποιον μετασχηματιστή ανάποδα έτσι?

----------

